# Converting from 4.5V battery to 12V for outlet



## preatomic bean (Dec 23, 2009)

So, I'm trying to convert an LED circuit so that it can be plugged into the wall. Currently, the circuit is running off a 4.5V battery pack. My intuition tells me (I'm very new with making circuits and all) that I just need to throw a resistor on the line and solder some unused plug to the end of the wires. Am I wrong? Will I electrocute myself with this thing?


----------



## Christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

:welcome: No do not do that there will be someone bye soon to help better than I but don't do that. With out more info you will need some type of a rectification circuit and current control at least in order to do what you want.
C


----------



## balou (Dec 31, 2009)

You do realize that a wall outlet does NOT have 12V?
12V is safe to touch - the 100-250V from a wall outlet could kill you in the worst case.

edit:


preatomic bean said:


> Will I electrocute myself with this thing?


Yes, with your current knowledge I'm afraid so.

Some of the bigger problems:
-wall power is AC, batteries are DC
-a resistor would dissipate way to much heat

A solution would be an old cellphone charger and a resistor. Easy to get and no dangerous voltages


----------



## mdocod (Jan 11, 2010)

Just buy a ~4.5V DC transformer (wall-wart). If the LED rig is buck regulated then a minor change in input voltage shouldn't be too much of a problem, just make sure the wall-wart is rated to deliver the current required. 

If you don't know what I am talking about, then the answer is, no, don't try it, ask more questions. 

Eric


----------



## LukeA (Jan 13, 2010)

Go to digikey and find a switching power supply with the right voltage and 20% more current capacity.

I think the ones I have are made by CUI.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 13, 2010)

:welcome:

You seem a little vague on some details, like how your LED is presently running on 4.5 V. What outlet are you talking of that has 12 V?


----------



## tonycollinet (Jan 14, 2010)

Really - designing electronics by intuition will always be a spectacular fail.

Adding mains voltage to the mix is likely to add a lethal component to that fail.

I second the advice above - get a PSU (wallwart/laptop psu or whatever) to do the dangerous stuff down to low voltage, and work from there. At least then the worst you can do is kill a few electrical components.


----------

